

Ask HN: When was the first usage of “Hello, world”? - sillysaurus3

I realize this might be an impossible question to answer, but I was just wondering how &quot;Hello, world&quot; started as a trend.
======
iends
In Rob Pike's opening keynote at GopherCon, Rob attributes the first hello
world to Brian Kernighan written in B in 1972.

Source:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoS7DsT1rdM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoS7DsT1rdM)
(minute 2 to 3 it's discussed)

------
Al__Dante
The first use I know of that gained wide recognition was in Kernighan and
Ritchie's "The C Programming Language" from 1978.

"1.1 Getting Started The only way to learn a new programming language is by
writing programs in it. The first program to write is the same for all
languages: Print the words hello, world"

I find it interesting, because K&R seem to assume that this was already a
standard approach, and also because of the comma after hello. In my first
attempt in a new language, I don't think I would be paying that much attention
to grammar...

